# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Pa Gjurme- Dëshmi tronditëse për rrëmbimin e 6 vjeçares/Kush e rrembeu dhe ku e dorëzuan Julianën?

## Akuamarini

Feb 26, 2019
Pjesa e dytë Dt 26 Shkurt
Pa Gjurme- Deshmi tronditese per rrembimin e 6 vjecares/Kush e rrembeu dhe ku e dorezuan Julianen?
Juliana Hoxha ishte 6-vjeçe kur u rrëmbye në 1992 në Shkodër. Asokohe u tha se një grua e rrëmbeu dhe e futi në një makinë tip 'Benz'. Mbërrin dëshmia e parë që deklaron se vajza u dërgua në Përrenjas, qëndroi 24 orë dhe më pas u dërgua në Greqi ku dyshohet se është birësuar. Gjatë emisionit u denoncua edhe një emër

----------


## loni-loni

ishte koha kur u boshatisen te gjitha shtepite e jetimoreve ne Shqiperi ,,,,,,

----------

